# Frage: Welcher ist inhaltlich der erste Film?



## NexusEXE (18. März 2012)

Hallo
Also ich wollte mich schon lange mal in die Alien Reihe vertiefen, aber ich weiss nicht welcher Film zuerst spielt, ist es Aliens oder eher Preadors oder Aliens vs. Predator?


----------



## ΔΣΛ (18. März 2012)

Predator.
Da wo Arnold Schwarzenegger mitspielt, spielt geschichtlich in den 80ern.
Alle Alien Filme spielen in der Zukunft.
Alien vs Predator spielen nach den Predator Filmen.
Und Predators (dritte Teil) nach den beiden Alien vs Predator.
Verwirrend ^^

PS: 
Aber in den drei Predator filmen kommen keine Aliens vor.


----------



## type_o (18. März 2012)

Eigentlich haben die Filmreihen nix gemeinsam! 
Beide wurden unabhängig Ihres Inhaltes gemacht. Aliens war da vor Predator! 
Zeitgeschichtlich hat Dir @ Triceratops schon alles gesagt!  
Es war nur ein Marketingdeal, das die beiden Filmreihen einen gemeinsammen Inhalt bekamen. 

MfG type_o


----------



## OctoCore (18. März 2012)

Wann sind Filme mal keine Marketingdeals? 
_Aliens vs Predator _hat aber schon eine längere Tradition als die Filme - das gabs als Comics schon Jahre vorher.
Aber auch_ Aliens vs _andere etablierte Comic-Gestalten.
Und _Tarzan vs Predator_ gabs auch.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (18. März 2012)

Aber es geht eigentlich noch verwirrender weiter wenn man es genauer wissen will,
denn das erste mal als Menschen auf Aliens getroffen sind, war eigentlich vor vielen Jahrhunderten/Jahrtausenden als Predatoren die Aliens auf die Erde gebracht haben um sie zu jagen.
Und die Menschen waren die Wirte um sie auszubrüten, die Erde war(ist) eines der Jagdgebiete der Predatoren.
Erfährt man im ersten Teil von Aliens vs Predator.


----------



## Incredible Alk (19. März 2012)

OctoCore schrieb:


> Und _Tarzan vs Predator_ gabs auch.


 
Was?! Ich flieg weg


----------



## NexusEXE (19. März 2012)

Triceratops schrieb:
			
		

> Predator.
> Da wo Arnold Schwarzenegger mitspielt, spielt geschichtlich in den 80ern.
> Alle Alien Filme spielen in der Zukunft.
> Alien vs Predator spielen nach den Predator Filmen.
> ...



Stimmt das also?:

-Predator
-Alien vs. Predator 1
-Alien vs. Predator 2
-Predators
-Aliens


----------



## fac3l3ss (19. März 2012)

Ich poste dazu nur einen Link: 
Chronologically Confused about Bad Movie and Video Game Sequel Titles | Cinemassacre Productions



MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## Herbboy (19. März 2012)

NexusEXE schrieb:


> Stimmt das also?:
> 
> -Predator
> -Alien vs. Predator 1
> ...


 
ich meine ja, wobei es so ist: Die Alien-Reihe ist logischerweise zeitlich am neuesten, da schon Teil 1 in einer fernen Zukunft spielt. Und innerhalb der Alien-Filme ist die historische Reihenfolge auch so, wie die Reihenfolge der Filme ist.

AvP 2 spielt wiederum auf jeden Fall nach AvP 1, da in Teil 2 Bezug auf Teil 1 genommen wird und das mutierte Vieh in Teil 2 zu Ende von Teil 1 geboren wurde. Und anhand der Waffen, Story usw. ist es auch wiederum eindeutig so, dass Predator vor AvP1 spielt und daher der allererste Film ist. 

Predators wiederum kann ich schwer einschätzen, das könnte anhand der Waffen usw, die man sehen kann, und anhand der Dinge, die die Dersteller sagen, vlt auch vor AvP 1 oder 2 spielen - aber es ist an sich egal, da keinerlei Bezug auf einen der AvP-Filme genommen wird - sehr wohl wird aber etwas über die Ereignisse von Predator gesagt, denn eine der Darstellerinnen weiß etwas über einen ähnlichen Vorfall im südamerikanischen Dschungel, wo ja Predator spielte. Ich weiß nicht, ob man anhand von den im Film genannten Dingen oder auch politische ZUsammenhängem etwas herleiten kann (da ist ja AFAIK auch zB ein Afrikaner dabei, der in einem bestimmten Konflikt kämpft, den man vlt. zeitlich eindeutig vor oder nach AvP einordnen kann).


----------



## onslaught (22. März 2012)

> Stimmt das also?:
> 
> -Predator
> 
> ...


-Predator 2  von 1990 fehlt hier

von Predators /2010 hab ich gar nichts mitbekommen


----------



## OctoCore (23. März 2012)

War der überhaupt im Kino oder ging der_ direct to video?_ 

In Predator 2 läuft der Cop-Hauptdarsteller doch durch das Predator-Raumschiff. Da sieht man auch diverse Ausstellungsstücke, darunter einen >Alienschädel<. Damals war das eher ein Gag - auf der Zeitleiste aber wohl das früheste Auftreten eines Alien. Und natürlich beweist es, dass die Aliens wenigstens einen Cameo-Auftritt in einem der Predator-Filme hatten.


----------



## Chakka_cor (23. März 2012)

Hi,

also ich würde die Filme in dieser zeitlichen Reihenfolge sehen:

Predator von 1987
Predator 2 von 1990 
Alien vs. Predator
Alien vs. Predator 2
Predators von 2010
Prometheus (Alien 5?!) als vorgeschichte zu 1 bis 4
Alien-Reihe 1 bis 4


----------



## RyzA (23. März 2012)

onslaught schrieb:


> von Predators /2010 hab ich gar nichts mitbekommen


 Da hast du auch nichts verpasst. Kommt nicht an das Original mit Arni ran. Predator 2 finde ich auch besser.


----------



## Herbboy (23. März 2012)

Ich fand Predators nicht schlecht, jedenfalls für jemanden der wie ich jede Woche mind 3 neue Filme schaut und darunter mind 1, meistens 2 Actionfilme. Wenn man sich jetzt nur EINEN Film pro Woche rauspicken muss und daher extrem hohe Ansprüche stellt, okay: dann ist der vlt nicht so dolle  aber von den bestimmt 150 Actionfilmen, die ich in 2010 und 2011 mind. gesehen habe, ist er eher im oberen Drittel. Predator ist natürlich sowieso Top, das ist eh einer der besten Actionfilme überhaupt in den letzten 40 Jahren, u.a auch WEIL es noch "handmade" ist und nicht Schauspieler vor einer grünen Leinwand agieren und der ganze Rest per Computer eingefügt wird...  gleiches gilt für Alien. Oder Dööööminedah.


----------

